# Depersonalization since the birth of my child :(



## JamJarTashy (Oct 29, 2010)

I gave birth to my son 12 weeks ago, when he was 6 weeks i went back onto the pill but reacted badly to it kept feeling sick and dizzy with depersonalization for an hour or so in the evenings, 2 weeks after being on it i took myself off the pill but the day after coming off it i felt like i was in a different reality 24/7 like i wasnt quite there and its been 4 weeks and im still feeling like this its scary especially with a young baby. I just want to be happy but its stopping me from doing simple things like going to town with my son. I dont understand why this all happened. Im struggling to cope and wondered if anyone has any advice for me because i feel pretty alone


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I pretty sure that there is another user on here that had a similar experience of getting dp after having a baby. I, personally, had something similar with a medication happen to me. I was going through a really stressful and traumatic time in my life and started having panic attacks so I tried to go on Prozac. I woke up the next day with dp and had it for 2 weeks and then it went away. I did fine for another 2 weeks and then started having panic attacks again and decided again to try to go back on prozac and woke up with dp again. I didn't know what dp was and thought the first time was a fluke, as I had been on and off prozac for years with no issues.

I think in my case and probably in yours that our brains were already set up for dp and the sudden change in brain chemistry is what pushed us over the edge into dp. I can't really be any more helpful except to say that you should see your doctor, explain what is happening and that you feel that it was triggered by the birth control. Maybe there is some hormone therapy they can give you that could combat it?


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi I suffer the same and you are NOT alone. I got ppd after the birth of my son who is now 2.5 years old. Please dont hesitate to email me whenever you want.


----------



## JamJarTashy (Oct 29, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I pretty sure that there is another user on here that had a similar experience of getting dp after having a baby. I, personally, had something similar with a medication happen to me. I was going through a really stressful and traumatic time in my life and started having panic attacks so I tried to go on Prozac. I woke up the next day with dp and had it for 2 weeks and then it went away. I did fine for another 2 weeks and then started having panic attacks again and decided again to try to go back on prozac and woke up with dp again. I didn't know what dp was and thought the first time was a fluke, as I had been on and off prozac for years with no issues.
> 
> I think in my case and probably in yours that our brains were already set up for dp and the sudden change in brain chemistry is what pushed us over the edge into dp. I can't really be any more helpful except to say that you should see your doctor, explain what is happening and that you feel that it was triggered by the birth control. Maybe there is some hormone therapy they can give you that could combat it?


I definitely think medication has a big part to play in it, but i did go to the doctors they diagnosed me with anxiety and gave me an anti-depressant called Sertraline 50mg but I havent taken it because i know they can cause dp and possibly make it worse, but i havent been panicky about anything either, im not depressed im just upset that im living everyday like this. Doctors just seem to be useless but I will go back and try and push for tests maybe see a neurologist. I did have blood tests done dont know what they tested me for but i believe they came back clear. I was put on prozac once, about 4 years ago because i suffered a bit of anorexia but made me have dp so i didnt take it for more than a week i felt worse being on it than off. Im only scared because i have a son, when i go out with him im so spaced out and unaware that i almost walked out in front of a car. Im hoping its all just a phase that will pass but while im feeling this way its so hard to think it ever will. Even worse that my partner cant help because he doesnt quite understand. 
Im almost tempted to go back on the pill and see if it corrects what is happening to me as it got worse the day after i came off it. Its weird because im normally a very carefree happy person. 
I would say prozac isnt one of the best anti depressants i find it just really sedates u, can they not prescribe u a different one?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Angel_heaven said:


> Hi I suffer the same and you are NOT alone. I got ppd after the birth of my son who is now 2.5 years old. Please dont hesitate to email me whenever you want.


Me too. I got dp 4 weeks after the birth of my second son, he's 22 months now. I've sort of figured out mineral deficiancy (if that's the word or even A word) must have played a major role, as I got so much better after starting taking liquid magnesium. I think your baby have sucked the life out of you and I'm really shocked GP's don't tell you to stuff yourself with vitamins and minerals right away.

You are not alone, thank you for posting. It must be hundreds or more of us out there who have the same experience.


----------



## JamJarTashy (Oct 29, 2010)

york said:


> Me too. I got dp 4 weeks after the birth of my second son, he's 22 months now. I've sort of figured out mineral deficiancy (if that's the word or even A word) must have played a major role, as I got so much better after starting taking liquid magnesium. I think your baby have sucked the life out of you and I'm really shocked GP's don't tell you to stuff yourself with vitamins and minerals right away.
> 
> You are not alone, thank you for posting. It must be hundreds or more of us out there who have the same experience.


How long did u have it for before it got easier? My GP is rubbish they dont have a clue what im going on about, I have been taking multi vitamins & iron it isnt helping at all. Mine got worse because of the pill, and seems to be permanent since i came off the pill :-S all the doctors did was sat u have anxiety and postnatal depression and gave me anti-depressants but i havent taken them im not depressed just down coz of the dp


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> How long did u have it for before it got easier? My GP is rubbish they dont have a clue what im going on about, I have been taking multi vitamins & iron it isnt helping at all. Mine got worse because of the pill, and seems to be permanent since i came off the pill :-S all the doctors did was sat u have anxiety and postnatal depression and gave me anti-depressants but i havent taken them im not depressed just down coz of the dp


From someone who has beaten DP/DR, a little bit of advice on GP's

Go to Kings College Hospital London web page on DP/DR print off the pages and take them with you when you go see your Doctor....this is a highly respected medical body recognised world wide. Your Doctor will have never studied DP/DR and will probably know nothing about it. He may still be an asshole even after seeing this (God syndrome is common in Doctors Culture).

Certain drugs do help DP/DR in certain curcumstances...I Know. These drugs your doctor will be probably be very reluctant to prescribe. On the other hand if you get reffered to a psychiatrist (very unlikely in the UK unless you are a danger to yourself or others)there is a good chance they will be all to happy to experiment on you with some of the most Horrendous medications!!!!!!!!

I have over 20 years experience with DP/DR from the chronic through to the periodic with anxiety.

See my thread here:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/24300-i-recovered-mostly/

I'm happy to help/reply to anyone

JJ


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi you. Sorry for the late reply.

I don't know what I've done.. I'm still pretty messed up. I think having to get up every morning and go outside to get my 7yr old to school was the first step towards getting better. That was about 5 months after it hit (really bad). I honestly felt like shit for weeks after I started getting that daily routine too, and my second turn for the better came after seeing a reflexologist. This might be due to 1) The reflexology 2) Magnesium (she makes it in her kitchen..!) 3) I told her about something very scary I've carried with me since I was a child, and she listened and showed compassion.

There are a couple of other things I've done aswell, I moved away from my partner, as I was so scared of the house after having all this anxiety there. Not sure if it was good or bad, a bit of both I guess.
I've also found a lot of inner strenght and comfort from listening to Dr John Breeding, his view on mental distress is really uplifting. Also recognizing and accepting that I'm a "sensitive person" by nature and I have to be kind to myself and set boundaries has made a difference. I've always hated myself for being the way I am, now it feels ok as I know there is a term for it.. And I'm not alone. (It's even a gift, if you know how to use it.)

I really think getting over this is mostly about fear and you need to get to a place mentally where you can start to feel safe again, and accept your self and your life. Then slowly you get better, and hopefully recover. I don't know how bad it is for you, but if you feel like places and people close to you are unfamiliar, you might have a longer way to go than someone who have "only" the altered sense of self or the unreality.

Try and keep your hopes up, it takes a while but you can do it. Remember your child needs you and try focus on being there for him physically if not a 100% mentally right now, but also know that if you need rest, it's ok, and you can be the mom you want to be, later.

I'm sending you lots of good thoughts and love, try and open up and feel it, maybe it helps From one mom to another..


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi. I have always belived hormones play a huge part if not are totally responsible for DP so dont worry too much about underlying conditions- all mione came back clear and i had hundreds including a brain scan. It might be worth checking out hormonal disorders such as hypothyroidism- my mother developed this years ago and says that she never felt 'the same' after having me (great to hear haha)but is now on thyroxine and is much better.

Otherwise, stress plays havock on your hormones. Physical or mental. I was under alot of emotional stress before my DP came on (also with migraine for me) and a doctor I saw took me off the contraceptive pill immediatly as he felt it may be causing my symptoms- like you, I relate the pill to feeling ok and not having it to feeling terrible- but I actually think there is probably very little link.

My hormones are definatly having a rough patch- periods are irregular (and ive never had problems in that department pill or no pill) which is always a sign. Im sure yours will regulate themselves soon.

Good luck


----------

